# fixed: xfce panel mount item - Failed to mount device

## Erdie

Ich bekommen die Meldung beim Mounten eines nfs devices, obwohl ich dieses  als user auf der  Kommandozeile  problemlos mounten kann. Das Device steht in den fstab mit dem "user" parameter. Im Syslog steht dazu nichts, wo kann man noch nachschauen?

----------

## Erdie

Fehler gefunden: 

Anscheinend bringt eine neuere Version des Plugins andere Defaultwerte mit.

```
mount %d
```

 wobei %d für Device steht.

Wenn man es in 

```
mount %m
```

 für m=Mountpoint 

ändert, funktioniert es wieder.

----------

